

I'm Thinking of Releasing a TCP-Accelerated NGINX AMI on AWS. Thoughts? - ryno2019

Background: I&#x27;m one of the developers for SuperTCP (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.supertcp.com), a simple driver-based TCP accelerator. We&#x27;ve found it performs pretty well on AWS so we&#x27;re thinking about releasing a base AMI that has NGINX + SuperTCP so you can get TCP-accelerated load balancing without buying an F5 or something like it.<p>Thoughts? Would that be useful? How about experience with other TCP accelerators?<p>Here is a blog post with more information about how we &quot;accelerate&quot; TCP: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;supertcp.com&#x2F;the-fundamentals-of-a-killer-reliable-transport-protocol-for-the-internet&#x2F;
======
davismwfl
Sure, you could even release a preview version of the AMI that makes it only
available on a micro instance or something to allow people to test it. As I am
assuming you would want to charge for the AMI. I think your barrier to entry
is getting people to try it if you don't already have a following of people
asking/wanting it and wanting it in AWS. However it is a perfectly easy thing
to try and see what happens.

farawayea's comment is just not worth considering, not all software must be
open source to provide value or have people use it. If it works, it does what
you team says it does and there is a market for it people will pay for it,
regardless of whether it is open or closed.

A question for you, I didn't see anything on your site (maybe because I
skimmed it) but does using SuperTCP increase security at all, do nothing for
security or ?

~~~
sbrunet
(Hi, I'm one of ryno2019's colleagues)

That's a great idea, we're thinking about following the AWS AMI way, where
free trial periods are available - and why not make the trial available on any
instance type.

I've decided that we're just going to build it out and let people tell us
whether they want the product or not.

If you're interested in trying it prior to public availability, feel free to
drop us a line at us@supertcp.com - we'll make sure you're the first to try
it.

In terms of security, SuperTCP doesn't add any benefits. It's only job is to
optimize TCP transmission (e.g. whether you're sending from the cloud to a
mobile device, or moving data between regions). Is there a particular problem
you're wanting to solve that we might be able to help you with?

~~~
davismwfl
Cool, yea the trial periods are nice for an AMI and that sounds like an ideal
way to go for you. I don't have any particular need at this time, just was
curious. Thanks for taking the time to answer me back.

------
farawayea
Your solution isn't open source. Why would anyone trust your software? How do
I know it's not just a binary nginx with some extra performance tweaks?

I'm sorry, but your product seems to be fake and doesn't seem trustworthy at
all.

I'll stick to open source.

------
farawayea
I would pay for your software, but only if it's actually open source to even
be able to check that it's actually doing what you're claiming it does.

